# Best wishes to all affected by Alberta floods



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope no CMF members are too gravely affected by the floods.

Most had the day off, downtown was evacuated initially in portions, but then completely, hundreds of thousands of people who work downtown told to stay home. Underground parkade of our downtown rental unit flooded, but we and our family are relatively unscathed.

Best luck to all in town and the province.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just stay at home and enjoy a relaxing weekend.

It is a good idea to put a mini emergency kit together. Make sure you have some drinking water, flashlight, candles, matches, even if you are not in the evacuation areas. This flood is bigger than 2005.

There is also a recommendation to make sure you have gas in cars, and your cell phones charged.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This is news to me.............

_Alberta homeowners hoping to make claims for flood damage won't get help for water that poured through doors or basement windows, the Insurance Bureau of Canada said Friday.
"You're not covered," spokesman Steve Kee said. "There's no overland flooding coverage in Canada."
_

Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/caut...by-insurance-policies-1.1335967#ixzz2Wtoe72RS


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

We were flooded in 2005 in Edmonton. Similar to what went on in Calgary. Our insurance provider was not going to do anything when I told her the water was rushing under our back door into the basement, but when I mentioned the sewer was backing up then they would help. Yes, that is right there is no flood insurance in Canada but they will act when you have "black" water damage. We were "lucky" we had sewage problems, our neighbors who just got "flooded" even though the damage was just as bad did not get help from their insurance companies. On a side note, the government of Canada gave some flood relief but I heard it was 25 cents on the dollar.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*People are wonderful*

My son lives and works in a downtown highrise and so far is safe and well. The people of Calgary are opening their homes for those displaced by the floods. Not just Calgary but High Level, Fort Macmurray and Canmore/Banff areas, It seems central Alberta is being spared for now. We have had heavy rains but nothing like this. Take care everyone and stay safe.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> This is news to me.............
> 
> _Alberta homeowners hoping to make claims for flood damage won't get help for water that poured through doors or basement windows, the Insurance Bureau of Canada said Friday.
> "You're not covered," spokesman Steve Kee said. "There's no overland flooding coverage in Canada."
> ...


Just heard Mayor Nenshi mention on the news that there are some programs in place to assist with uninsurable damage (Provincial and Federal assistance).


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

It's quite devastating. The cleanup will take years and Canmore will never be the same. 
I can't help thinking that Calgary is fortunate to have Mayor Nenshi. He is providing good leadership and encouragement.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have seen no mention of The Calgary Stampede and the fairground. Isn't it in a few weeks?


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

That's all I've been hearing about on the news. Apparently they need to wait for the water to retreat so they can assess the damage to the saddledome and area. They just dot know enough to give us any idea of the time frame quite yet.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a hard time looking or talking about my town (Canmore) and almost feel guilty that I sold my house to a young couple that now have to deal with this. Canmore will deal with the flood though...its not the 1st time we had one.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Mayor Nenshi is providing excellent leadership, as an outsider watching this.

My thoughts and prayers go to those coping with this mess. I feel for them. Stay safe.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Stampede is scheduled to start in nine days or so. The track is completely submerged as are the barns. S'dome has water up to rows 8/10 but the big damage is to the control centres-they are in the basement/ground floor. Stampede management is working on an plan but who knows. Downtown is expected to be closed until Wednesday. The volunteers are getting geared up start assisting with the clean up...should start within the next 48-72 hours. 

High River and Canmore are disaster areas. Looks like Lethbridge and Medicine Hat are next.

It will take a lot more than this to keep Albertans down.

Yes, Mayor Nenshi is providing great leadership-here and in other areas of civic endeavour. So are the police, fire, EMS, and emergency response leaders. We are fortunate to have a good mayor....we had a couple of real duds running against him last time.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome slogan for the Stampede this year - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01611686.22857.135267486508741&type=1&theater


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

heyjude said:


> It's quite devastating. The cleanup will take years and Canmore will never be the same.
> I can't help thinking that Calgary is fortunate to have Mayor Nenshi. He is providing good leadership and encouragement.


Calgary will be better 



steve41 said:


> I have seen no mention of The Calgary Stampede and the fairground. Isn't it in a few weeks?


They are already rallying volunteers for the clean up, they have said on the news that the stampede will happen, they will find away. Shelters are recieving donations that they are running out of room, strangers are offering their homes to those in need, the city workers are dong an amazing job, working over night shifts, volunteering their own time, etc. 

I have to say that I am proud to be a Calgarian. BEST place to live even when there are floods.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

A few of my friends were looted during the evacuation. While they were busy rescuing others with the military. Classy


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

It's not a great feeling.
We are 10 days from the Alberta water coming to our Carrot River (just off the Sask River), have sandbagged twice in 05 and 011.

Rather feel I'm a veteran of flood angst. Both years the water levels were very high to spill over our bank but did not and this time it is predicted to be comparable to 011 levels, thus should be OK.

Huge factor is the Sask govt has water holding resevoir en route (Lake Definbaker and Tobin ) along the South Sask River. Currently more water is allowed to drain so that when the Alberta water comes they have capacity to retain more of that and will dissipate more evenly over the rest of the summer.

So far so good. The fly in the ointment will be excess rain out West as now not much wiggle room, capacity is stretched.

Marina, deal me one more decent hand this round


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't want to take away from the seriousness of the flood continuing into Saskatchewan, but you are fortunate that you are down river so you have some time to prepare.

Mode, that's pretty bad that people are taking advantage like that.

That reminds me of a screenshot I saw on facebook this morning, I'm sure others here have seen it by now. Someone tweeted to Calgary Police: "What do we do about vagrants and questionable people roaming the streets in suburb communities because of the flood situation?"

Calgary Police response: "Suspicious people can be reported by calling 403-266-1234. Homeless people may appreciate a sandwich."


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Barwelle, you have no idea how ludicrous that sounds to me...........Time to prepare?

Like watching a car crash down the road.........gosh it is coming but we can see it coming

Fortunate never enters here

This ain't the 6o'clock evening new, you are in it..........but that said there are always deals worse off than you!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I recall reading an item in a Saudi (English language) newspaper when I was there........a small community housed in a wadi that hadn't seen rain in ~ 100 (IIRC) was wiped out in a flash flood........not a lot of warning....none, in fact.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Islenska, a flood is serious no matter where it is, I don't disagree with that.

But in SK, you have time to set up sandbags, or move expensive electronics and priceless items up from the basement, pack up whatever you want to take with you, etc.

There are some stories of people who were told the flood was coming and they had to go, went to collect the essentials, and by the time they got to their car, the streets were already full of water. You must have seen some of the pictures of people who had to be rescued by farmers in their combines, or by those off-road dump trucks? Or Nemo's story there where there was no warning at all? These things shouldn't happen in SK.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Stampede is on. People are cleaning up. People are back in their homes, power is being restored quickly. 

High River has a long way to go though, as do some of our First Nations communities. They will need significant assistance over the next 24 months at least. 

Army is doing a great job...nice to see them helping out on something more serious than a little snow. Our neighbours in Edmonton have sent police, fire, and emergency services to Calgary in order to help us out. Our municipal, fire, and law enforcement personnel are doing a fabulous job-as are the contractors. We are very fortunate to have them.

As for our mayor. We always knew that we had one of the best. Now we know that we have the best.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, where does the water come in to get to Carrot River? You must be 25km away from the river still, crazy that it would flood that far.

I agree fraser, Mr Nenshi is doing a great job.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

fraser said:


> Stampede is on. People are cleaning up. People are back in their homes, power is being restored quickly.


Depends on where you are.

Our water logged basement is cleared out, covered in dirt and silt and cleaning underway. However, electrical and boiler systems are in the basement. Enmax is telling us that it could be weeks before the building has power restored. There are alot of buildings affected in our area, so low- some high-rise.

I have no doubts the stampede will go on, but some areas are going to be without power for a long time.

Great to see how communities have rallied together - and terrible stories about looting yet...


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been displaced by the floods since last Friday and had little warning. Could not get my car out of underground parkade. Car is submerged and according to Insurance company, likely a write-off. I am living out of a bag and lodging with friends. May not get power and services restored to my place for weeks. I am so sad to see my beloved city of Calgary in this state but like everyone has said, the city and mayor are doing a great job managing the disaster.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I can start to imagine the scale of the disaster with some posts from members here.

Underground parking garages and building utilities had not crossed my mind when looking at the flood water in the street. I guess I imagined it just flowed down the street and caused some damage to the first floors of buildings.

Underground............there is a whole other world.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Calgary mayor has done a great job of keeping the public involved........but as said by several people interviewed..........the proof will come when the money is needed to rebuild. Best wishes only go so far.............but I am sure the affected Mayor's will be requesting all the help they can get. It will be up to other politicians and insurance companies to respond appropriately and without undue delay.

As we have learned from other disasters..........Hurricane Katrina, Horizon oil spill........the real work begins after the news cameras are gone.

I hope our national news outlets keep the pressure on anyone who doesn't respond.

Canadians would like to know who they are.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

We are about 8km from the mouth of the Sask river so it will back up this way, how much , how far, anyones call,,,,,

Our bonus, 5 acres on the Carrot River is that it has not flooded and the 011 debacle was close but made it thru

So maddening because in 011 some govt surveying came by and did elevations during the panic------water to be 2ft over our bank, turns out it was almost 1ft under (a 3ft difference) ...I realize erring on the side of caution but that does nothing for those on the ground, info is paramount not some beaucratic blabbering..

Short and long we are not sandbagging, I have done my own analysis.................hope it doesn't bite me in the rear!


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, my company put the call out for double shifts throughout the week and long weekend for emergency work downtown. The is the first time in 7 years I've seen willingness to pay out double time to have people work a stat holiday.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Snowbird------sad to see your post.

It's tough all around, hang in there

That's the beauty of Canada, you are not alone and we are are lucky to be in a fine country!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

about 20% of cars were could not be moved before the flood in our building. In a building like Sasso/Vetro etc. that probably means a lot of cars.

Have you been able to go back to the building yet snowbird.


----------



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Samson - No yet, water is being pumped out of the parkade daily and it is still not dry. I did go and have a look around but still lodging elsewhere until building is assessed safe and power turned back.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I have been following the Alberta floods on TV and my thoughts and prayers are with all of those affected. Lean forward!!! You can't keep good people down!!:encouragement:


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

That was a nice post Belguy,

Things are looking good here, so far so good! Won't get too cocky though,,,,,

We had a (2yr old I think) Black 
bear in the yard last night.......Told my wife that it was good luck, she was puzzled and questioned my reasoning...

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------

